# AF after failed cycle



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

We have just failed our 2nd cycle getting further than what we have before.  I just have a question my af appeared on the friday evening (otd sunday) and was heavy and painful until sunday, died down a bit and then disappeared by the tuesday.  Normaly AF would last 7 - 10 days.  Anyone know if this is normal and will my af change to this from now on. I thought it would have been heavier and longer.

From a confused gillipeper


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi gilli

i dont think there are any hard and fast rules re your post tx AF!  i think everyone's is pretty messed up and weird.  someone who usually has short periods may have a long one and vice versa.  i cant say whether it will change your periods from here on out.  i would imagine they will get back to normal eventually although it may take a few cycles.  i got my bleed before OTD and then waited about 6 weeks for my next AF.  mine were actually less sore for a while than they usually are which is odd!  your body has been through so much and all the drugs have meant its not working for itself like it usually would so i suppose its only to be expected that it would upset your natural rhythm for a while.  i was actually quite taken aback when i read your AF's are normally 7-10 days!  for your sake i hope they do get shorter, you deserve something good out of all this!  x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Gilli

So sorry to hear about your failed cycle  I know that after my first cycle it took 58 days for my af to arrive.  I think all the hormones interfere with your cycle lenght but it will eventually come good. I had my heaviest bleed in years after that failed cycle. That said since my second failed cycle my AF comes every 33 days since


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gillip

My af is still playing up very painful and when it was normally every 28 days its now coming 2,3 or 5 days late.. Had to go and see my Gp about it who has given me tablets to take next cycle

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok, my hormones must be very messed up.  AF has arrived again on day 20.  Really confused but hey means that i wont have it on holdiay (hopefully).


----------

